# bbs RC 090 Flipped barrel questions



## buddhasaysyes123 (Aug 16, 2009)

So I have a set of BBS rc 090 that are way to big (et20) but if I run them as a flipped barrel(using the inner lip as outside and outer ad inner) they would fit no problem. What are the dangers of running flipped barrels, add strain of suspension and other components lie wheels bearings?


----------



## buddhasaysyes123 (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4899&page=22

A guy on here has a few photos of it but no infomation on how they ran after mounted...


----------



## buddhasaysyes123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Anybody have any idea?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

im confused so you wanna run the lip as the barrel and the barrel as the lip that would make your offset go - and would stick out a ton from the fender 

think about it this way the face would remain in the same position but the lip would be on the inside and the barrel would be going out from the face 

like this 

--I- would become this 
-I--


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

There are no dangers. Proper torque on the bolts and you're good to go.


----------

